# Just when I thought it was all over



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello, 

I am a bit perplexed have no idea what's going on with my body, a couple of days ago I started getting really bad period type pains, and during   I thought it had bought it on, as got tummy ache, but went to check and nothing, cramps carried on for a few more days, temps are still quite high, went to the loo last night day 29, 7pm and there was a little brown blood so thought here we go, used my sanitary protection and thought sod it have a glass of wine as af is here, anyway short of it is found out I have only bled the tiniest amount a little bit was bright red, nothing this morning, did a pregnancy test with first wee and there faintish line there but did another brand with second wee and no line. Was going to start my clomid again today but don't know whats going on. Been using progesterone cream second half of cycle and wandered if that's whats made a period light and my temps up, and faint line is just a freak of nature, guess I will stay off clomid for a bit and do some more tests in a day or so and see what transpires.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi maxmarnie 

It sounds good to me  If you're only on cd29 then perhaps its just a little late to get a good clear line on the hpt...if you had late implantation (which usually happens between 5-12 dpo) then the levels of hcg hormone may not be high enough for the hpt to detect properly...which could be why there's only a faint line on 1st test...if you did the 2nd test not that long afterwards & got a negative then this could be another indication that hcg a little low at moment. Personally I would leave it a few days & test again as fingers crossed the hpt will be able to pick up a stronger concentration of hcg...and I wouldn't take the clomid until you know for sure.

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you...  


Take care
Natasha


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Max

I have just replied to you on the other thread and then read this so wanted to send lots of finger crossed vibes to you!

I am afraid I haven't got any good advice but definately keeping evrything crossed

Monkey


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Max

As I said in my PM, it was CD33 before mine showed properly on the HPT!

Fingers crossed babe, thinking of you.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

positive vibes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Any news


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Not really too much to say, still getting a line on tests although still very faint bit darker than an evap line so still doesnt feel like anything has been confirmed yet, no AF today just having small specks of brownish discharge, boobs are really hurting, slapped a wet tea towel on them the other night because they were hot and painful, weeing like a goodun although have been very anxious since thinking I may be pregnant which has probably contributed to that. sorry if tmi  , have decided to ring my consultant tomorrow and see what he says, I think I may be pregnant but still not convinced until I see a darker line or have a blood test confirm it because it's really doing my head in not knowing one way or another


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

to you


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

fingers crossed.  Hope it means good news    

Karen


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of   

Clare


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Did another test this morning line is a little more darker, so I am guessing I must be pregnant! , but ordered some of the tests that actually tell you if you are or not as have to hear it or see it to actually believe it, thing is because of the dark brown specks and this morning when wiping toilet paper was watery brown with a few small bits in, sorry if tmi but I am so bricking it just hope it is the last of the implantation I had on Saturday night, just keep thinking that the pregnancy won't last feel so scared  so much so I think just feeling this anxious will probably bring on a miscarriage arghhh, because of the miscarriage I had in July of last year started with a dark brown discharge, and heard more miscarriages happen on Clomid and the fact my consultant said about possible PCOS when I went for a follicle scan this month, and miscarriage is more likely with people pcos, anyway rang my consultant today he said if the spotting settles down and things are still going well on Monday to bleep him and I guess we'll arrange things from there. I guess alot of people feel this way being pregnant after a miscarriage, would appreciate any types of reassurance even if you have to lie just to make me a bit more positive


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds very promising !!!

Fingers crossed for you    

Please let us know, when you know - if you know what I mean !!!!

Mollie


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Max

This is wonderful news babe, stay  .  I know its hard, I had spotting the day after I found out so don't worry too much, I literally went to bed for two days and it stopped and I have seen nothing more of it.  Maybe your days are out as well (I thought I was 7w4d today and am only 6w5d) therefore I found out very very early (which could explain the faint lines).

Get some more pg tests if you like, but you sound very pg to me....

Fingers crossed babe, try to stay  

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that sounds like a bfp to me too max - congrats hon - and try to chill (I know it's easier said than done) but I'm sure it will all turn out ok!

have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me too!  I've heard many girls on here where they have what you describe on wiping and go on to have a healthy preganancy.
relax and enjoy!!!  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Max thats great news hun.   thoughts everything works out.

Just a matter of interest, who told you about PCOS sufferers being more susceptable to M/C?

XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Max

Congratulations!!!  

Try to stay positive i know its easy to say i have had 2x ect and 1 m/c so i know what you must be going through...take the rest of the week off and have plenty of bed rest,drink lots of water and eat loads of fruit etc Good luck Babe.

Take Care 
Emmaxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Max,

Well done on your BFP

Good luck honey - try to stay  

Binty


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Thank you all for your positive vibes and reassurance, had a few tears reading your messages your all so supportive.

KerryB I have a link to website talking about miscarriage and PCOS, have read about on a few sites although wish I hadn't all a bit gloomy and negative http://www.pcos.insulitelabs.com/PCOS-and-Miscarriage.php.

Bev so glad everthing is going well with you, as always look for your updates!

Maxine
xxx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Quick question, has anyone known someone who has got pregnant with PCOS and carried full term without metformin, just Clomid??


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Max

Stay  , all sounds good so far.  

love Karen x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Max, it is so good to hear of BFP's.

Please try not to worry, it really won't change the outcome.  Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant.  Let everyone make a huge fuss of you.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounding   max - isn't this your first cycle of the   pills too?

get yer feet up and rested!!

make the most of the peace and quiet for the next 9 months

S
xx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

This was my second cycle on Clomid 50mg.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wow - the   pills obviously have done their trick

hope you and bean are ok!

S
xx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Thought I would update you all as things have changed somewhat, been having bad back pain and brown spotting last few days . This morning my temps have dropped and have af type pains, last pg test was still quite faint, so have accepted that this has been a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage and waiting for af to kick in properly i'm guessing that will be quite soon, relieved in a way because I know where I stand as have been really worrying last few days which has taken it out of me, had some tears this morning naturally accepting, but had a feeling something was not quite right last few days. what a roller coaster ride in such a short time. Anyone know how long I should wait before starting Clomid again, can I start when af kicks in this cycle or wait it out?, and is there a reason this has happened like low progesterone, pcos, late implant etc..or is it just one of those things? will check out some websites.  At least i'm not leaving all the lovely people on the Clomid forum yayyyy   

10/02-18.00: nasty   has begun


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

You poor girl. The last few days must have been a nightmare for you. I am not the expert but if i was you i would hold of the clomid until af arrives fully. Really am sorry to hear that you are so upset but really sympathise with you. 
Take care xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Max - I'm not really sure what to say as I've never been pregnant - but if I were you I'd go and see your GP/consultant - because IF and only IF (as you don't sound like it's been confirmed) it is a chemical preg I'm not sure if you have to go and get checked out like you would if it were a m/c

lets hope it doesn't come to that anyway - a lot of women have had brown spotting and have pregnancies - so hang on in there!

take care of yourself

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh poor you, how awful.  do get checked out and don't give up whilst there is still a chance


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Max   i'm sorry babe, I know nothing about chemical pregnancies so can't offer any assistance.

Hope you get to find out soon, what is actually going on and try to stay   until you know.

Thinking of you.

Bev xx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry to seem dim but what is a chemical pregnancy?
Blonde petal pie x


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello All

Petal Pie - A chemical pregnancy is a term used for an early miscarriage. It is a pregnancy that has miscarried prior to the gestational sac becoming visible on an ultra sound. 

Don't worry I used to think it was all sorts of things, but its just a very early miscarriage, they just get picked up more and more these days because of ultra sensitive pregnancy tests, thats why they say waiting to test after yur periods due, the tests I did were still positive 4 days after my period was due but knew something wasn't right when line became a little faint, and then the lower back ache came no abdominal cramps just back, centre and sides, temp drop, and the next day the horrible period tummy ache and then the heavy stuff!, the back pain now is nearly unbearable just on the left side as is period type pains just taken ibuprofen and feeling sick think I'm going to lie down, breasts are still tender but not as much and frequent peeings stopped - don't miss that. Take Care of yourselves all, going skiing on Thursday in Austria so need to check I can do that ok and if I'm feeling up to it, otherwise I will just be enjoying the fresh air and scenery with my partner. xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi Maxmarnie

sorry to hear your latest news - but have you actually had this confirmed by a doc yet? I'd be a little concerned about the bad pains you're getting still - it's probably best to go and get everything checked out especially if you're planning a trip away.

take care

S
xx


----------

